# rocky mountam rmx



## freeriderbtal (4. November 2006)

hi!ich habe folgende frage(n) zum rmx rahmen:
und zwar, wie breit ist denn die achsbreite hinten 150mm?? und kann man das ganze auch mit steckachse fahren??
und dann wollte ich noch wissen, on es schon für 07 ein neues rmx model gibt?
des weiteren würde mich mal interessieren, wo man "preiswert" ein solchen rahmen ordern kann!?
dank euch für eure antworten


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189293

den thread gibts schon und auch antworten auf alle deine fragen !!!

http://www.bikeaction.de

Suchfunktion ist auch was nettes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (20. November 2006)

kurzfassung 

Modelljahre 04 : 135er hinterbau 05/06/07 150er Hinterbau
04 glaube mit 10mm und 05/06/07 wird 12mm steckachse gefahren

07er Rmx modelle findest du in meiner Galerie


----------

